# working on steep pitch roof



## nogg (Aug 23, 2007)

Hi, my name is Rick and I am a newbie to PT.I am a self employed painting contractor that does a wide variety of work,which is how I like it.Anyway,I am working on an exterior that has two dormers that I need to paint.The face of them is no problem as the lower roof is slight pitch but the sides are on a pitch that will not hold me.I'm looking for tips on how to work it safely.Thinking of roof jacks but it is a brand new roof and the shingles are sealed down pretty tight but if I pried them up for the roof jacks could I seal them back down with blackjack?Whoever has been there/done that fire away with any suggestions please.Thanks and I am looking forward to visiting and contributing to PT.


----------



## painttofish (Aug 28, 2007)

Can you run a ladder up the roof line from the ground? Maybe hang a ladder off the peak down to the dormers. If not use the roof jacks. Peel up the shingles, nail em in, take em out, fill holes with roof tar.


----------



## Mandrake (Jul 4, 2007)

Can you lean a ladder with a stabilizer directly on the roof? That often works on dormers. Keeps you off the roof but places you at the sides of the dormer. Another option is a ladder hook from the ridge. If you have to use roof jacks then don't worry about the shingles. They should be pliable this time of year. DON'T take chances with your safety.

Best wishes

Mndrk


----------



## Rich (Apr 26, 2007)

yeah...if you can run a ladder with or without a quick click (from the ground) that is the way to go IMO


----------



## nogg (Aug 23, 2007)

Thanks for your ideas guys.I cannot put the ladder on the roofline from the ground.Will either use jacks or hook onto ridge with ladder.


----------



## Runamuk (Aug 23, 2007)

nogg said:


> Thanks for your ideas guys.I cannot put the ladder on the roofline from the ground.Will either use jacks or hook onto ridge with ladder.


Back your truck up to the house and put the ladder in it. I that works then you are golden. If not then I'll require a pm as to the really odd situations that I've done.( no sense incriminating myself with OSHA)


Rick


----------



## Safety Guy (Jul 19, 2007)

Would probably be way too expensive but the safest and least risk of the roof leaking would be to rent a lift.


----------



## welovepainting (May 13, 2007)

Dormers how high 35-45 feet? Use a 40 footer and lean it right on the roof as suggested above or use ladder hooks and hang a 16-20 foot extention ladder down the side of the dormer from the roof above. 

We never nail anything to roofs we do over 30 three story victorians a year. I would have to say we have rented jlg boom lifts for dormers over 45 feet although they do sell 60 foot ladders. A boom lift in our area is $500 for 80 footer and $350 for 45 footer for one day includes, fuel, delivery, and pick up. The discount will be more by the week and or month.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

welovepainting said:


> Dormers how high 35-45 feet? Use a 40 footer and lean it right on the roof as suggested above or use ladder hooks and hang a 16-20 foot extention ladder down the side of the dormer from the roof above.
> 
> We never nail anything to roofs we do over 30 three story victorians a year. I would have to say we have rented jlg boom lifts for dormers over 45 feet although they do sell 60 foot ladders. A boom lift in our area is $500 for 80 footer and $350 for 45 footer for one day includes, fuel, delivery, and pick up. The discount will be more by the week and or month.


yep same here.


----------

